# Is this translation right?



## ASMR Michael

I wanna set up a new ads campaign for my ASMR channel in Brazil. Mostly, I make videos in which I don't talk, so it could be interessant also for Brazilian audience.

Is this translation right?

"Se você não está interessado em alta qualidade ASMR, por favor ignore este anúncio. Se você gosta do meu ASMR vídeos, por favor, visite meu canal e se inscrever para mais relaxante vídeos."

Original text in English:
"If you are not interested in high quality ASMR please skip this ad. If you like my ASMR videos, please visit my channel and subscribe for more relaxing videos. Now I wish you much joy with your mouth and hand sounds."

What would you improve? How would it sound more interesting?


----------



## englishmania

ASMR Michael said:


> Now I wish you much joy with your mouth and hand sounds."



What's this?


----------



## ASMR Michael

englishmania said:


> What's this?


These are sounds, you can make with your mouth or hands. It can help people to relax and trigger ASMR  Do you have any idea how I could improve my translation?


----------



## englishmania

I asked because the rest of the translation is the same except for this part...


----------



## englishmania

I'm not Brazilian. I'm going to try.



ASMR Michael said:


> Se não estiver/está interessado em vídeos ASMR, por favor ignore este anúncio. Se gostar de meus vídeos ASMR, subscreva meu canal/ se inscreva em meu canal para poder assistir a mais vídeos relaxantes.


----------



## guihenning

"_Se não gosta de ASMR de qualidade, por favor, ignore este anúncio. Se gosta dos meus vídeos de ASMR, visite o meu canal e inscreva-se para ter acesso a outros vídeos relaxantes_"


----------



## machadinho

'high quality' deve ser (vídeo em) alta definição.


----------



## englishmania

Machadinho, did you laugh at my attempt in BrPT?


----------



## guihenning

machadinho said:


> 'high quality' deve ser (vídeo em) alta definição.


Não qualificaria antes o ASMR? Pensei de pronto que seria isso antes de definição de vídeo...


----------



## ASMR Michael

guihenning said:


> "_Se não gosta de ASMR de qualidade, por favor, ignore este anúncio. Se gosta dos meus vídeos de ASMR, visite o meu canal e inscreva-se para ter acesso a outros vídeos relaxantes_"



Muito obrigado!



englishmania said:


> I'm not Brazilian. I'm going to try.



Thanks


----------



## machadinho

englishmania said:


> Machadinho, did you laugh at my attempt in BrPT?


Not at all, english! Me impressiona como os europeus conseguem escrever como nós, mas nós não como vocês. O @Alentugano, então, só falta calçar havaianas!



guihenning said:


> Não qualificaria antes o ASMR? Pensei de pronto que seria isso antes de definição de vídeo...


Sim, determina 'ASMR'. "Se você não tem interesse no (na?) ASMR em alta definição, ignore este anúncio (propaganda?)..."


----------



## ASMR Michael

machadinho said:


> 'high quality' deve ser (vídeo em) alta definição.



Obrigado.


----------



## englishmania

machadinho said:


> Not at all, english! Me impressiona como os europeus conseguem escrever como nós, mas nós não como vocês. O @Alentugano, então, só falta calçar havaianas!




Acho que algumas coisas me surpreenderam na versão do/da guihenning, por exemplo, "dos meus", "o meu"...   Vocês não diriam "_esse_ anúncio"?


----------



## guihenning

@machadinho, bom, eu como não sou muito bom com traduções, sugeri "ASMR de qualidade" mas também acho a sua sugestão boa e relevante. Para o mais, o YouTube chama a "anúncio"
@ASMR Michael wie wäre es auf Deutsch? Das Wort "Qualität" würde sich eher auf die Qualität der Videos beziehen oder auf die Qualität des ASMR?


----------



## guihenning

englishmania said:


> Acho que algumas coisas me surpreenderam na versão do/da guihenning, por exemplo, "dos meus", "o meu"...   Vocês não diriam "_esse_ anúncio"?


Sim, @englishmania, diríamos. Mas uma redação mais cuidada conteria antes "este anúncio". Dos meus e o meu ainda devem ser as formas predominantes, embora as formas sem o artigo também existam.


----------



## englishmania

Quando li a pergunta, também pensei que os vídeos fossem em alta definição. No entanto, até omiti essa parte porque achei que se alguém não estiver interessado no tema, não importa se são em alta definição ou não ;p


----------



## machadinho

Os assinantes do canal dele podem estar interessados no assunto mas não necessariamente nos vídeos em alta definição.


----------



## ASMR Michael

guihenning said:


> @machadinho, bom, eu como não sou muito bom com traduções, sugeri "ASMR de qualidade" mas também acho a sua sugestão boa e relevante. Para o mais, o YouTube chama a "anúncio"
> @ASMR Michael wie wäre es auf Deutsch? Das Wort "Qualität" würde sich eher auf die Qualität der Videos beziehen oder auf die Qualität des ASMR?



Ja es bezieht sich ganz konkret auf die Tonqualität in den Videos. Viele anderre ASMR Künstler haben ein relativ starkes Mikrofonrauschen in Ihren Videos, bei meinen ist davon kaum etwas zu hören


----------



## guihenning

ASMR Michael said:


> Ja es bezieht sich ganz konkret auf die Tonqualität in den Videos. Viele anderre ASMR Künstler haben ein relativ starkes Mikrofonrauschen in Ihren Videos, bei meinen ist davon kaum etwas zu hören


Ah, ok. In diesem Fall, muss ich meinen originalen Vorschlag bearbeiten:
_Se não gosta de vídeos de  ASMR em alta definição, por favor, ignore este anúncio. Se gosta dos meus vídeos de ASMR, visite o meu canal e inscreva-se para ter acesso a outros vídeos relaxantes_

@machadinho, que acha?


----------



## machadinho

Tenho duas sugestões. A primeira é começar com 'se você não tem interesse em/por vídeos' pois o original diz _'if you are not interested in'._ A segunda é encontrar um substituto de 'relaxantes'. Não sei, mas 'relaxante' não se usa mais como substantivo? Talvez 'vídeos de relaxamento' ou 'vídeos para relaxar'? Está na ponta da língua mas não sai.


----------

